# The ratio of male to female in Guppy Fry



## Inga

This is all new to me as I never wanted to become a fish breeder but here it is. I was gifted a handful of Guppies that have now ended in much much larger numbers. I already bought one extra tank to house the Guppies and am now struggling to separate the sexes as they arrive. What I am noticing however, is that there are very very few males. It seems that 99% of the fry are female. Is this normal? Granted they are very tiny and move quickly but I can easily net them, hold them in the net to get a better look and from what I can tell, I have very few males at all. I have removed the males and re homed them into the larger tank. 

Anyone notice this with your fry? Is this normal or not?


----------



## fish joey

Hi there.... my guppies were pretty split 50 /50 ....Im now battling platies..I had fished three out about a month ago then let nature step in for the others... UNTIL last week Hubs was home sick and decided to make it his mission to save as many as he could ....YIKES!!!!! Now HIS fish currently reside in a 5 gallon I remind him daily that I have no room in my tanks and he will have to upgrade soon...Yes another tank in my future it seems to never end .......how old are your fry that you are sexing?


----------



## thefishboy

I have heard that you get more females then males but havnt yet experienced it with my live bearers yet...


----------



## Inga

fish joey said:


> Hi there.... my guppies were pretty split 50 /50 ....Im now battling platies..I had fished three out about a month ago then let nature step in for the others... UNTIL last week Hubs was home sick and decided to make it his mission to save as many as he could ....YIKES!!!!! Now HIS fish currently reside in a 5 gallon I remind him daily that I have no room in my tanks and he will have to upgrade soon...Yes another tank in my future it seems to never end .......how old are your fry that you are sexing?


 
I have at least 3 - 4 different batches of fry in the tank. The first one was an only child and mama died. The second batch and possibly third batch are maybe 4 weeks old and the 4th batch is only a week old and again, mama died. She was my favorite of all the Guppies. Why does that always happen? It may sound mean but I went as far as adding my Opaline Gourami to the Guppy tank for awhile in hopes she would take down the numbers a bit but she is a gentl giant and would have none of that. I put her back in the big tank. I will just have to sell them to the fish store when they are a little bigger. I hate that idea though. Those tanks are just.... Not as nice, ya know? Yeah, becomming food quickly seems better then the unknown, I guess. I wonder if My Tiger Barbs would snack on them?


----------



## edenn1423

My current "cow" as I call her, gives me about 70/30 female to male. However, it is my understanding that sex is determined by the sperm so I guess it is not the female but the male that is giving out more females. Perhaps water temperature has something to do with it too?


----------



## Chicklet

From my findings I get the following.
Cooler temps, More males, 
Warmer temps more females.
Higher Ph more Males, 
Lower ph more Females,
Leave young with adults to grow out = more females,
Separate young from adult = more Males.

Currently I get 1 male to maybe 20 girls,
I like the ratio I get now Vs before,

Everyone claims similar to slightly different elements of change in order to influence more of a certain sex.

I suggest experimenting until you get the ratio your looking for.


----------



## eatmysox

+1 to Chicklet
I have been working on endlers and the PH and the Temp seem to determine the sex of most of my fish.


----------



## Inga

Well, I guess I am hoping for more females so I can scoop the males out into the larger tank. I do NOT want any more babies. I just want a happy little tank with some pretty little Guppies swimming about. I was just a little suprized when I started sexing them to find I could not find many males. In fact, Out of all of these I was only 100% sure of about 4 males.


----------



## 1stAquarium

I have the same problem but out of my surviving fry I have only ever had females!! Just got back into guppies and I'm going for lower temp this time and leaving the babies in the tank rather than putting them in a breeding net in the hope the strongest will survive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

